# Biggest tires you've put on your Domane?



## biciklanto

Hi all,

I'm getting towards needing a new pair of tires. Have 25mm tires on there right now and want to go up to 28mm. There's the Schwalbe One and Continental Grand Prix 4000 S II that both come in 28C, and then there are even more boutique options like the Challenge Paris Roubaix.

Looking at the impressive amount of room that the Domane offers, I'm even curious as to whether it could handle the Strada Biancas from Challenge: 30mm tires would certainly be pushing it, but with reports that people have no issues with 28mm clearance, one wonders if it could work.

Any thoughts? Or better, empirical evidence? My Domane sometimes hits gravel and definitely goes through its fair share of German forest backroads, and the most width possible would definitely be a plus for me. On top of that, I signed up yesterday for the 2015 Tour of Flanders sportive, and it's time to be looking forward.


----------



## ibericb

I asked Trek that question a month ago. There answer was 28's are okay, but tight and forget fenders. I believe the issue is the rear brake caliper is the tight zone. I'm running 25's on mine, and they measure just shy of 26 mm wide @ 115 psi on the rear.


----------



## Srode

ibericb said:


> @ 115 psi on the rear.


how much do you weigh if you don't mind me asking - that's a lot of air pressure - I run 95 rear at 185 in my 25mm tires and some would say that's a bit high.


----------



## ibericb

200 lbs - total weight me + bike + gear + bottles ~ 223.

The ref I use for a starting point puts my target inflation ~ 110-115 for the rear at 55-60% weight on the rear (123 - 134 lbs). By trial and error, 115 psi on a 700x25 tire feels right to me. I inflate the front to 95 psi.


----------



## morrisond

What size tire can you put on the Domane Disc? It looks like Massive Clearance - 32 or 35mm?


----------



## NealH

The chain stay width near the tire doesn't change between canto and disc brakes. So, a 28.


----------



## Dry Side

Trek Domane Disc can go up to 30mm..

*Trek Domane Disc 6.9 long-term review*

I run 25mm tubeless on mine.


----------



## biciklanto

Well, when I get around to building up some Hed Belgium+ rims for the bike it'll be interesting to see what I can put on there. 25mm rims and 28mm tires would be the dream, because my Domane gets a lot of the adventurous stuff that my other bikes don't see.

Anyone else put 28c tires on theirs?


----------



## ibericb

It's been done.


----------



## knight511

I was going to post, but that link is me posting. LoL. I am still running my 28c Gators and still loving them.


----------



## Tigat

I am currently running 32 on the front and 28 on the back of a 6 series frame. Both are Bontrager AW 2s, mounted on Aeolus 3 rims. I haven't tried a 32 on the back yet but it looks like it will be a close call. Brake calipers are not an issue at all--SRAM hydro rim brakes.


----------



## biciklanto

Tigat said:


> I am currently running 32 on the front and 28 on the back of a 6 series frame. Both are Bontrager AW 2s, mounted on Aeolus 3 rims. I haven't tried a 32 on the back yet but it looks like it will be a close call. Brake calipers are not an issue at all--SRAM hydro rim brakes.


@Tigat wow! Would you mind posting photos of those tires installed on your Domane? A 32C tire up front is by far the largest I've heard of on the Domane, and I'd love to see it.


----------



## Tigat

biciklanto said:


> @Tigat wow! Would you mind posting photos of those tires installed on your Domane? A 32C tire up front is by far the largest I've heard of on the Domane, and I'd love to see it.


Here they are. It's a very smooth ride.


----------



## ibericb

Wow! That 32 on the front looks like a very tight fit.


----------



## Tigat

ibericb said:


> Wow! That 32 on the front looks like a very tight fit.


You're right. In the picture it does, but the wheel goes on and off pretty easy, clears the brake pads, and has never rubbed. Actually, this set-up has a bit more clearance than trying to run 25s on my Bianchi 928.

The recommendation to try this combo came from a very solid source. I'm about 3 mos. into the experiment, have seen a fair bit of gravel, rain and even some snow, and will probably ride them through the winter at least. If nothing else, dropping down to a light and skinny racing slick will give me a psychological boost for spring climbing season.


----------



## biciklanto

Tigat said:


> You're right. In the picture it does, but the wheel goes on and off pretty easy, clears the brake pads, and has never rubbed. Actually, this set-up has a bit more clearance than trying to run 25s on my Bianchi 928.
> 
> The recommendation to try this combo came from a very solid source. I'm about 3 mos. into the experiment, have seen a fair bit of gravel, rain and even some snow, and will probably ride them through the winter at least. If nothing else, dropping down to a light and skinny racing slick will give me a psychological boost for spring climbing season.


And from your professional opinion, would a tire that bridges the gap between 28mm and 32mm (my rusty math says that would be 30mm) fit in the back? Now it kind of sounds fun seeing what kind of tires I can throw on there.


----------



## Tigat

biciklanto said:


> And from your professional opinion, would a tire that bridges the gap between 28mm and 32mm (my rusty math says that would be 30mm) fit in the back? Now it kind of sounds fun seeing what kind of tires I can throw on there.


This is a far cry from a professional opinion, but I think it would depend on tire brand and wheel. The Aeolus wheels have pretty wide rims, so they probably cut down slightly on tire profile verses a narrower rim. Then again, you're not wasting money on a 30, since the worst that can happen is that it won't fit on the back, but it will probably still work on the front.


----------



## cjhfield

I am running Conti GP4000s 28mm on my Domane 4.5 Disc. They actually measure about 31mm on the stock rims. At 90psi they are a fantastic smooth and fast tyre for this bike on rough roads. I did about 5000km on a set of Bontrager AW3's also in 28mm. They were good but the GP4000 's are better. It's a much larger tire despite them both being 28mm. I doubt they would fit a rim brake model. They are a very good match for this bike.


----------



## whateveronfire

I tried to get 28s (Conti 4000 GPII) on my Domane 5.2. The front Ultegra brakes would not accommodate them. I went back to the Bontragers and have some Vittoria Paves (also 25s) for when the Bdontragers give up the ghost.


----------



## BenH

I posted a thread as well but has anyone got 28's to work with fenders on a Domane Disc ?


----------



## durianrider

Depends what rim, tire and year of Domane you are running.


----------



## Dry Side

No problem running WTB Exposure 30mm (tubeless) on my Trek Domane 6.9 Disc. Looks like I have clearance for a 32mm.


----------



## durianrider

Dry Side said:


> No problem running WTB Exposure 30mm (tubeless) on my Trek Domane 6.9 Disc. Looks like I have clearance for a 32mm.


Cheers mate. Anyone with a non disc Domane? What year model and what tires fitted it?

#thanks


----------



## biscut

durianrider said:


> Depends what rim, tire and year of Domane you are running.


Agree. 17 Domane SLR 6 disc. I like 28 and 32. Mostly running 28 Conti 4000 II on the stock al rims. Came with 32 Bontrager tires. I put them aside for now. Carbon rim set has 28 Schwab Pro on them. Plenty of room. 40's might not work but I haven't tried it yet. Winter I plan on swapping out some hub caps and trying a set of rims with 40'.


----------



## smokersteve

I have a 2013 Domane 5.2 no disc and I run 28 Gatorskins...love it


----------



## bobf

durianrider said:


> Cheers mate. Anyone with a non disc Domane? What year model and what tires fitted it?
> 
> #thanks


I have a 2013 Domane 5.2 with Boyd Altamont rims. The rims are just under 19.9mm internal width and are 24mm external. I think they are a little wider than the Bontragers that came stock. Widest tires I've used are 28mm Conti GP 4000S, and they fit just fine. They measured about 29mm wide on my rims.

To go any wider in nice tires I'd pretty much have to jump to 32mm, and I've been chicken to try it. I'd love for someone to try the Compass Stampede on their nickel and tell me if it fits.


----------

